# CO2 and Sponge Filter



## TeriyakiSawce (Jan 6, 2011)

I hooked up a DIY CO2 bottle to a T valve. From there i hooked my T valve to my airline hose which powers a sponge filter. Does this prove beneficial in any way? Or is it just better to have a diffuser in the tank. Thanks in advance!


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

Can`t see how it would help.Even a diffuser would be more efficient.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Get a diffuser if it will work with DIY co2, otherwise get a bell setup. I had a bell setup and it worked fine, it diffuses the co2 with water a lot better in my opinion.


----------

